# My friend, Dr. Alice Villalobos



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Dr. Alice Villalobos is an animal oncologist in the So Calif area. She is highly regarded by her peers. She has treated 2 GSDs of mine. In her most recent book, Canine & Feline Geriatric Oncology she even included a segment about the saga of my darling Zorbas' battle with bone cancer, his subsequent life and his death. Dr. V is really into this thing called Pawspice which is kind of hospice care for animals who have life threatening diseases. She is not one to extend a dogs life for the sake of the owner if the dog is miserable, but she is a pioneer in the treatment of terminal animals. I am very proud to call her my friend. 

CNN did a feature on this type of treatment and featured Dr. V.:

http://www.cnn.com/2007/LIVING/personal/11/29/aging.pets/index.html?iref=newssearch


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Dr. Alice Villalobos is an animal oncologist in the So Calif area. She is highly regarded by her peers. She has treated 2 GSDs of mine. In her most recent book, Canine & Feline Geriatric Oncology she even included a segment about the saga of my darling Zorbas' battle with bone cancer, his subsequent life and his death. Dr. V is really into this thing called Pawspice which is kind of hospice care for animals who have life threatening diseases. She is not one to extend a dogs life for the sake of the owner if the dog is miserable, but she is a pioneer in the treatment of terminal animals. I am very proud to call her my friend.
> 
> CNN did a feature on this type of treatment and featured Dr. V.:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2007/LIVING/personal/11/29/aging.pets/index.html?iref=newssearch


This is someone whose name I have heard and read often. That book is on my Christmas list. 

Having made that painful decision more times than I want to think about, I know that my feelings lean towards the maybe-too-soon side rather than maybe-should've-been-sooner. It's so personal, but I've seen that dogs tend to endure MUCH longer, MUCH more, than most humans do before vocalizing.

It's rough. And there's almost always an end-care part, no matter when the decision is made.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree about dogs hanging on much longer and sometimes owners are not able to see the pain the dog is in or are in denial. This is something very carefully monitored by Dr. V - she gently but firmly guides her patients owners to do the right thing by the animal.

I have the book, it's so well done.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like a good read! 
The few times I let my heart make the decision instead of my head has made for some sad, regrettable memmories.
We have to think of their comfort, not ours.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Sounds like a good read!
> The few times I let my heart make the decision instead of my head has made for some sad, regrettable memmories.
> We have to think of their comfort, not ours.


Bob, that's why I don't allw myself to second-guess later. I have waited longer than I should've too. I won't again, though. The person on a board who said that if the dog can't sleep, eat, and potty comfortably, then it's time to assess why you are waiting -- I think that person was right.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Play is also a big factor believe it or not. If a dog does not display any desire to play even a little bit, no chewing on a toy or even interest in a ball where there was interest before, he is telling you something as clearly as he can.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: but she is a pioneer in the treatment of terminal animals. I am very proud to call her my friend. 

Terminal animals get put down. What can she do about ridding society of the nitwits that cannot deal with it and leave animals in pain for months and years????? Now THAT would be interesting.

How much does she charge ? ? ? ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: but she is a pioneer in the treatment of terminal animals. I am very proud to call her my friend.
> 
> Terminal animals get put down. What can she do about ridding society of the nitwits that cannot deal with it and leave animals in pain for months and years????? Now THAT would be interesting.
> 
> How much does she charge ? ? ? ?


From what I have read, she is more upfront about it to "the nitwits that cannot deal with it" .... which is unfortunately not the case with many many vets.

And there is always endcare..... however short.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Play is also a big factor believe it or not. If a dog does not display any desire to play even a little bit, no chewing on a toy or even interest in a ball where there was interest before, he is telling you something as clearly as he can.


Yeah..... you're right.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie, sometimes all I can do is roll my eyes & wonder. Maybe she should hire him, after all he clearly is the expert here. As to his question of how much she charges, well it depends on how much you can afford to pay. She even has a fund to help those who can't afford much. You see not everyone is an asshole no matter what you need to believe to make yourself feel better about yourself, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You see not everyone is an asshole no matter what you need to believe to make yourself feel better about yourself, Jeff.

I ask a simple question and I need to feel better about myself????

AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie, I didn't know if you had this, here is a link to the book & it's publisher. I also found it on Amazon for the same price:
http://www.blackwellpublishing.com/book.asp?ref=9780813802664


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Connie, I didn't know if you had this, here is a link to the book & it's publisher. I also found it on Amazon for the same price:
> http://www.blackwellpublishing.com/book.asp?ref=9780813802664


Oh, excellent! Thanks.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

sure sounds like a good read to me too.


----------

